# guy bikes with 15 dogs



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put his. I think its impressive.

freerunning sleddogs - YouTube


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

At first I thought- "pffft! He's not even using leashes; that's lame." But seeing his control of the dogs off lead was most certainly impressive. I really liked where he crossed the barking dog on the hiking trail and none of his dogs reacted. Haha! Very cool!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW thats amazing! He has so much control and they all work together like a team. Those dogs have a good life


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's extremely impressive how well behaved they are. IMO, it's dangerous though. The traffic, the other dogs, etc....


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, that is impressive! What a well behaved pack he has there. They handled a lot of distractions with no problem.
Great video, thanks for posting.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, wow. Love, love, love this video. So impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy schnauzberries! That's amazing!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm impressed!!! That was something else. Nice trails too!

The title is misleading though, I don't think those are sled dogs, more like a hunting pack? From the title, I thought the guy had 26 dogs in harness and was getting them to pull him on a bike, but this is way more impressive.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm impressed!!! That was something else. Nice trails too!
> 
> The title is misleading though, I don't think those are sled dogs, more like a hunting pack? From the title, I thought the guy had 26 dogs in harness and was getting them to pull him on a bike, but this is way more impressive.



I just copy/pasted the link and that is what came up. I have no idea where the sledding thing comes from. 

I thought the use of the stick queing them to go to the side was really neat.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's like the Pied Piper of dogs! I'd be too paranoid to try this with my one dog, let alone 14 more just like him. Wonder if his dogs are related.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm impressed!!! That was something else. Nice trails too!
> 
> The title is misleading though, I don't think those are sled dogs, more like a hunting pack? From the title, I thought the guy had 26 dogs in harness and was getting them to pull him on a bike, but this is way more impressive.


More than likely they are sled dogs. Most modern sled dogs are mixes of husky type dogs and anything that can help them with speed/endurance. It isn't uncommon for Pointers, GSPs and Hounds to be in the mix. They no longer need the thick fur because they can be put into jackets/booties and the such. And really, most sledding is recreational/competitive now not a necessity of life. And I would think the training done for mushing would help develop this sort of control because sled dogs have to be able to pass other dogs, take direction, ignore distraction, etc. 

Some modern sled dogs:

































































** photo removed. Oversized. Please resize to no more than 800X600. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is amazing. I have so much respect for anyone who can handle that many dogs in such a great way. I'll bet the dogs love him to death.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

They're definitely sled dogs. The guy's name is Heini Winter and he's an accomplished mid-distance musher. Here's a page with info on him and a picture of him with the dogs in harness:

Alpen-Trail e.V. Musher


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

nice, thanks for finding that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, thanks for finding that link. Very interesting!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wow, that is amazing. One can only aspire to be that good of a trainer!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw this on another site. Loved it when they moved to the right and the left of the trail, just with a hand signal.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

He deserves a medal or something. He clearly loves his dogs and the way they listen to him and are so well behaved is just jaw dropping. How incredible!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Way cool! Thanks for sharing....

Now that's what I call a dog whisperer! 

I really like his manner and tone with his dogs it is calm and kind.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Very interesting about the modern sled dogs. As I watched the video I kept thinking some of them look like they're mix breed with some sight hound blood in there....



AgileGSD said:


> They're definitely sled dogs. The guy's name is Heini Winter and he's an accomplished mid-distance musher. Here's a page with info on him and a picture of him with the dogs in harness:
> 
> Alpen-Trail e.V. Musher


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... they look like a big school of fish.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Very interesting about the modern sled dogs. As I watched the video I kept thinking some of them look like they're mix breed with some sight hound blood in there....



I thought the same thing too. Just from the pictures a couple of them almost look like they have Saluki in them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm impressed!!! That was something else. Nice trails too!
> 
> The title is misleading though, I don't think those are sled dogs, more like a hunting pack? From the title, I thought the guy had 26 dogs in harness and was getting them to pull him on a bike, but this is way more impressive.


It's in Germany. I believe this is a sleddog team.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thats what ya call a "pac leader"


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome. I can't imagine what his dog food bill is, never mind the fact that his pooper scooper must be a front end loader!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's so impressive, but I wonder what he does when his dogs poop? I noticed one dog pooped and he didn't pick it up, but that was in the country. In the city I bet he's getting off his bike a lot .


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you're correct on that!

At first I was thinking grey hound but all the black/tan dogs had me wondering..... after reading your post I remembered salukis do have black/tan coats in the breed (my fav sight hound too)















GSDolch said:


> I thought the same thing too. Just from the pictures a couple of them almost look like they have Saluki in them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> That's so impressive, but I wonder what he does when his dogs poop? I noticed one dog pooped and he didn't pick it up, but that was in the country. In the city I bet he's getting off his bike a lot .


Nobody really picks up dog poop. We pay dog tax in Germany so we sort of feel entitled that we don't have to pick it up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Salukis are definitely one of the breeds used in sled dog mixes. On our Alaskan cruise last year one of the shore excursions we did was to visit a sled dog summer camp. We met a musher and her dog team and learned all about the sport and the dogs, and then went on a "sled" ride on a cart used to exercise the dogs in the summer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hey, I pay dog-tax. Does that mean I can throw out my doggy bags now???


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Near the beginning of the vid the guy very deliberately rolls a few of the dogs. Just friendly playing or was that some kind of affirmation that he's the one in charge? Banjo flops and rolls for me when he's super relaxed and happy, but I NEVER roll him.

*edit*

Well, I do kinda roll him. Won't say it's a command, but if I say "I'm gonna get you!" and go towards him with "grabby hands" he'll flop and wiggle like an idiot. It's not a submissive gesture either, if I stick my hand into the wiggling mass of GSD I get play mauled.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Looks more like hes just rolling them over to kinda rub their belly and play.

most people that do the "alpha roll" thing hold them there. Not a roll/rub/get up and run around thing. I do what that guy did to my dogs all the time. Buddy will lay beside me, I'll say "want belly rubs" kinda push his side and over he goes, I rub, he's all goofy happy.

These dogs were not being held down. Doesn't look like its the same thing.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Oooooh!!! That was SO INSPIRATIONAL!!! I Love it!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Looks more like hes just rolling them over to kinda rub their belly and play.
> 
> most people that do the "alpha roll" thing hold them there. Not a roll/rub/get up and run around thing. I do what that guy did to my dogs all the time. Buddy will lay beside me, I'll say "want belly rubs" kinda push his side and over he goes, I rub, he's all goofy happy.
> 
> These dogs were not being held down. Doesn't look like its the same thing.


These are definitely belly rubs and play.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Cool video. In my opinion, most of that was the result of good socialization, and plain old pack instinct, not "training" per se. A well socialized dog is apt to ignore many things that can make other dogs react -- barking dogs, cats, people, cars etc.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ucdcrush said:


> Cool video. In my opinion, most of that was the result of good socialization, and plain old pack instinct, not "training" per se. A well socialized dog is apt to ignore many things that can make other dogs react -- barking dogs, cats, people, cars etc.


Yet, it takes just one dog out of that pack to go after anything and the entire pack would follow and there is nothing you could do about it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

That was awesome! Those dogs are very well behaved. He has trained them very well. I love how when he points one way or the other and how they move in the direction that he points in, and out of oncoming peoples way. When the ladies dog chases after them barking and all the dogs ignore him was very impressive.


----------

